# How do you guys mod your cubes?



## Sadiq (Jan 7, 2015)

I hear cubers say after I mod my cube it should be great. What is modding and how do you guys mod your cubes?


----------



## lerenard (Jan 7, 2015)

This should explain everything.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 7, 2015)

Modding is basically just sanding down the friction points of cubes to make the turning smoother and faster or lock up less. Most speedcubes are made now to where they don't really need to be modded. People used to mod big cubes all the time though. Why, what do you want to mod?


----------



## Sadiq (Jan 16, 2015)

I want to mod an Aolong V2 3x3


----------



## cfop01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sadiq said:


> I want to mod an Aolong V2 3x3


Why?


----------



## ensigndan (Jan 16, 2015)

Not a whole lot to mod on Aolong V2. you could play around with springs I guess. But nothing to sand or change with the plastic.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 16, 2015)

Shot in the dark, but my guess is that the reason you want to mod your cube comes from an underlying assumption that the better the cube, the more your times will get better. It takes away the attention on the neccessary hard work of practicing to get faster and tries to find ways around it like getting better cubes or modding them. But any modern cube like an Aolong won't be benefitted by modding.

HOWEVER, if you just want to mod for the fun of it, then go ahead. I wouldnt do it on an Aolong though; a good project would be to try and make a Rubiks brand as fast as you can get it.


----------

